# Solved: How to save individual frames of an animated .GIF?



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

I downloaded a .gif (animated) file containing about a dozen images. They downloaded slowly, one frame at a time, and the only way to save the frames was by copying them to the clipboard, but the clipboard can hold only one image at a time so I would have to get the frame from the clipboard, save it, and clear the clipboard before restarting the download and capturing another frame - a very long process that way.

When I open the file (just under 1MB) in Windows' Image Preview it shows all the frames in quick succession with no way to pause it.

When I open the file in PSP7 it shows only the first image and I cannot find a way to move to the next image(s).

Can anyone advise how to save the frames individually, other than the lengthy clipboard process?


Later: I have since discovered that trying to save any of the loading images to the Clipboard ony results in the opening frame being saved/visible. So I am no further forward.


johnni


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try this
http://www.gifworks.com/cgi-bin/gifworks.pl


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Can you attach the gif here ???

This'll help with all the Clipboard work ....
http://forums.techguy.org/3566040-post14.html


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

ImageMagick can put each frame in a separate file
http://www.imagemagick.org/


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks for your comments and links. I have had a quick look, but I find I have changed my mind and no longer want to persue this objective. I have deleted the .gif file.
But I do appreciate your efforts.

johnni


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear that you gave up.
You could have attached the gif.... 
Some of us have other software and could have done it faster than trying to type "how to" ... with more reasonably priced software.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Irfanview will do that (save each frame to numbered files in a specified folder.)


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Darn that Irfanview ...
I've been using it for years, and still keep finding out things it'll do.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

See my post here.

http://forums.techguy.org/3655224-post11.html


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

I have just revisited this thread.
Thanks DaveBurnett and hewee. I already had Irfanview but didn't know about this facility; so I reloaded the .gif file used the Options, Extract all Frames feature which worked very well.
As Noyb said, you never know what Irfanview can do for you!

johnni


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

If you have PSP7, as you indicated, just open the animation with Animation Shop 3 that come with PSP7 and save any or all frames that you want... Simple as can be

buck


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome.


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

Buck52 - Yes, I tried PSP7 and used the Animation Shop which I had never explored before. It was easy to extract the frames which saved as .IFF mode (approx 200kb each), whereas Irfanview saved them as .BMP (approx 80kb each). The actual quality is similar.

Converting any of them to .JPG gave generally inferior results, so I will probably stay with the .BMPs, or maybe scrap the lot!

Thanks for the further tips.

johnni


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Explore Animation Shop3 some more...

It is a great animator...

combined with PSP you can save as, and do, most anything you want

any questions just speak/type...

I use Irfanview for lots of stuff and recomend it... but if you have access to PSP Animation shop3... don't waste time with Irfanview trying to save gif frames...

buck


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

this will work
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/gifsplitter.html


----------

